# BookReport Install on iPad



## rickblackmon (Mar 2, 2013)

Has anyone installed BookReport on an ipad? It is supposed to work but I can't get it to go. I put the java script code I found elsewhere on the forum in the book mark and I know that works because I used a special name and it showed up on my PC Chrome with the special name and it works there. I have Chrome on my Ipad and google syncs them together.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

It's not something I've heard of before?  What's it meant to do?

If, as I suspect, it's to do with keeping track of your book sales, you'd do better, perhaps, to ask in the Writer's Cafe.

For now, I'll move this to the 'apple devices' section of the board -- perhaps someone who has familiarity with iThings can help.


----------



## rickblackmon (Mar 2, 2013)

It's a bookmarklet that tracks sales, pages read both daily and historic, and is a great tool. I have it running of Firefox and PC Chrome. It was not designed for the ipad but supposedly it works. It does work on the MAC.


----------

